# easiest LT heaers to install



## slickdj96 (Mar 15, 2007)

I am thinking about putting some LT headers on my car down the road soetime. I like the way the SLP LT's with the catted mid pipes look but wonder how difficult they are to install. I put Pacesetter LT's on my 03 silverado and it was a pain in the ass.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I installed the SLP's on my 04. Wasn't real hard. You do have to unbolt the steering shaft, and I did have the advantage of a lift.


----------



## darksilva (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't think "headers" and "easy" should be in the same sentence, especially because of the damn steering rack.

I've got Kooks on mine and wouldn't change them for the world...however if I absolutely had to change, I'd probably go SLP.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

+1 for the Kooks LT's


----------



## MonaroGuy06 (Feb 1, 2007)

:agree


darksilva said:


> I don't think "headers" and "easy" should be in the same sentence, especially because of the damn steering rack.
> 
> I've got Kooks on mine and wouldn't change them for the world...however if I absolutely had to change, I'd probably go SLP.


----------

